# scale nuts and bolts



## boatbuilder1 (Sep 5, 2003)

I have seen resin sheets of nuts and bolts in a few articles in some modelisimo books where can I find or get some doesn anyone know. photo etch as well
also looking for pre-made throttel quadrants and misc cockpit detailing
please help


----------

